# Warren Miller 11/7 or 11/8 Somerville Theater



## wa-loaf (Oct 10, 2007)

Anyone want to catch one of these showings? 11/7 @ 8pm and 11/8 @ 7 and 10pm. I can do either of the earlier shows. Could meet-up at Redbones for dinner and beer first.


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm in for both the movie and barbecue. I did the same thing last year and ski season turned out well. No need to mess with a winning formula.

Note to self: Do not order the Barbecue Belt if you want to finish the movie without feeling sick.=)


----------



## Vortex (Oct 10, 2007)

Aw those are ski days.  don't forget Thaller1 is trying to get a Sr showing in Early December.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 10, 2007)

Bob R said:


> Aw those are ski days.  don't forget Thaller1 is trying to get a Sr showing in Early December.



Some of us need to work on Wed and Thursday. I work in Cambridge and it's easy to roll over to Somerville after work. I can talk my wife into letting me be home late during the week, not so much for a trip to SR. I'll save those days when there is a lot of snow (If I'm driving that far I'll go on to Sugarloaf anyway  ).

I'm sure there are plenty of Mainers and NH-ites who will come out for the SR showing.

Snowmonster, any particular day work better for you?


----------



## Vortex (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm sorry read it wrong I thought it said the 17th and 18th.  How much is it? I work in Sullivan Square I might be able to make the early thursday one.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 10, 2007)

I think they are $20. You get a bunch of free tickets and 2for 1 coupons as well. If we can get 12 or more people who want to go you get $1 off, a DVD and more schwag.

Here's the link to the freebies: http://www.skinet.com/skinet/warren_miller/article/0,26908,1658737,00.html


----------



## Vortex (Oct 10, 2007)

Pencil me in for the early Thursday.  I like the free tickets to trade.


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm just over the river in Boston and either day works fine for me. But if you and BobR are free for the 7pm show on 11/8, count me and li'l snowmonster in. A sidetrip to Redbones works too.


----------



## Vortex (Oct 10, 2007)

I have to be careful here. Kids sports could change my plans without much  notice, but I think I'm between football and Basketball here. So make your plans and'll make it if I can.  If f no conflicts I'll be there what ever night or showing you chose. the Early Thurs looks the best at this time for me.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 10, 2007)

Sounds good. I'll plan on Thursday. It's probably a good idea to pick up tickets in advance.


----------



## Vortex (Oct 11, 2007)

lets talk more at the end of the month,you guys can get your tickets if you want. I really have to see how the sport schedules go.  It really depends if my sons team makes the playoffs then I'm out.  50/50 chance.  They practice at night.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 21, 2007)

Turns out I can't make Thursday. :-(  So I'm going to hit the 8pm on Wednesday with the same plan if you guys can switch up. I'll probably have a guy from work and maybe some of our ski team members along.


----------



## Vortex (Oct 22, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Turns out I can't make Thursday. :-(  So I'm going to hit the 8pm on Wednesday with the same plan if you guys can switch up. I'll probably have a guy from work and maybe some of our ski team members along.




Seems likek the team made the playoffs. i'm out. sorry.


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 22, 2007)

Wednesday at 8 works for me.


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 24, 2007)

Wa-loaf, I may have to bail on Wednesday. Chris Davenport is coming to REI Boston on that same Wednesday (Nov. 7) at 7PM to talk about "his harrowing quest to climb and ski all 54 of Colorado's '14ers' in 1 year." (I'm quoting the flier). They're also raffling off a pair of Salomon X-Wing skis. Interested?


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks, but I've got stick with my plan. I won't have another opportunity to catch a ski flick in person. Plus being cheap I want all the ski passes. There might be a couple other people going too, so I don't want to ditch them.

Let me know what you decide.


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi wa-loaf. Sorry, but I'll have to skip Wednesday. I may catch a later showing. I hope to ski with you someday. Enjoy the movie.


----------



## WJenness (Oct 31, 2007)

Wednesday doesn't work for me, but I think I'm going to head in for the Thursday 7:00 showing... if anyone's still interested.

-w


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 1, 2007)

Going to pick up tickets for Wednesdays show this afternoon. Got a couple people from the ski team going (including our own SKY) and a dude from work. The more the merrier.


----------



## Sky (Nov 1, 2007)

WaLoafer...got a call from my brother-in-law asking about the SOmmerville show, what day, what time.

He's on that "Musical Weekend" e-mail thread.  He works in that part of town and is interested...just need to know the date/time.

"Hatcha" is looking into traveling with other team members to the show.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 1, 2007)

We're going to the Wednesday 8pm show. There are two more on Thursday at 7 and 10 pm if some folks can't make Wednesday.


----------



## MadPadraic (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm going with a coworker and some others to the Wed show.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 6, 2007)

MadPadraic said:


> I'm going with a coworker and some others to the Wed show.



Things have fallen in place. It looks like 5 of us are going. Myself and Sky and three other folks. We're meeting at Redbones around 6pm. If you drop by Sky is easy to spot (6'9" I think) and my buddy from work is 5'4" so just look for Mutt and Jeff. :wink:


----------

